# battery (Batterie / Akku)



## elroy

German uses "Batterie" for non-rechargeable batteries and "Akku" for rechargeable batteries.  Does any other language use different terms for these?  I don't know of any.  My guess is that in most languages it works as in English: one noun and different qualifiers to distinguish.


----------



## Yendred

French does, if this is what you call non-rechargeable batteries:





We call them _pile(s) _/pil/.


For rechargeable batteries, we call them _batterie_(s) /ba.tʁi/:


----------



## apmoy70

Greek uses *«μπαταρία»* [(ɱ)ba.t̠a.ˈɾi.a] (fem.) for all types of batteries < Fr. batterie. For the rechargeable one the verbal adjective *«επαναφορτιζόμενη»* [e̞.pa.na.fo̞r.t̠i.ˈz̠o̞.me̞.ni] (fem.) preceds the noun, a compound: MoGr prefix & preposition *«επί»* [e̞.ˈpi] --> _on, upon, (math.) times_ < Classical prefix & preposition *«ἐπί» ĕpí* + MoGr preposition *«ανά»* [a.ˈna] --> _per, by, through, throughout_ < Classical preposition *«ἀνά» ănắ* + MoGr verb *«φορτίζω»* [fo̞r.ˈt̠i.z̠o̞] --> _to charge up, electrify_ < Classical ο-grade verb *«φορτίζω» pʰŏrtízō* --> _to load up_ < Classical v. *«φέρω» pʰérō*.

Some decades ago, for the long rectangular/round ones



(the buttonlike ones excluded) we used *«στήλη»* [ˈs̠t̠ili] (fem. sing.), *«στήλες»* [ˈs̠t̠ile̞s̠] (fem. pl.) < Classical feminine noun *«στήλη» stḗlē*. The name has fallen out of usage nowadays.

Katharevousa Greek introduced in 1888 the name *«συσσωρευτής» *[s̠i.s̠o̞.ɾe̞.ˈft̠is̠] (masc.) for _battery_ a calque for the Fr. accumulateur. It's a compound: MoGr prefix & preposition *«συν»* [s̠in] (which is assimilated to «συσ-» [s̠is̠-] when the next word begins with a sigma) --> _plus_ < Classical prefix & preposition *«σύν» sún* + MoGr v. *«σωρεύω»* [s̠o̞.ˈɾe̞.vo̞] --> _to heap up, pile up_ < Classical verb *«σωρεύω» sōreúō* (idem), a denominative from the Classical  masc. noun *«σωρός» sōrós* --> _heap (of grain)_ (could be IE but there are no known cognates outside Greek).
The name «συσσωρευτής» is used rarely nowadays in formal occasions (scientific dissertations) or as technical jargon, it didn't catch on in the vernacular.


----------



## Demiurg

Yendred said:


> French does, if this is what you call non-rechargeable batteries:
> ...
> We call them _pile(s) _/pil/.



These ones (_piles rechargeables_) are also called "Akkus" in German.


----------



## Yendred

Demiurg said:


> These ones (_piles rechargeables_) are also called "Akkus" in German.


Yes indeed, in French we call these _pile(s) rechargeable(s)_.

But French _batterie(s)_ is by definition supposed to be rechargeable.

We also have the word _accumulateur(s)_, sometimes abbreviated into _accu(s) /aky/_, but it's a more general term, like the English _accumulator_.


----------



## Hutschi

Deutsch




(German) Akku, 1.2 V, written at the battery is in English: rechargeable battery = German: wiederaufladbare Batterie
Note that the print at the Akkus says "battery" in English.





Batterie, 1,5 V (not rechargeable)
Note that it has 1.5 V
---
This is a difference that might be important.

---

_Partly overlapped with Demiurg

PS: "Akku" is short for "Akkumulator" but in daily language it is shortened to "Akku". 
("Wiederaufladbare Batterie" is much too long, too, in my mind)_

---
If it is not important that they are rechargeable, sometimes we call the  "Akku" "Batterie", too, as umbrella term (Oberbegriff).


----------



## Yendred

It seems the words _battery/batterie_ and cognates come from Old French _baterie _(= _fight_).


----------



## Frank78

Yendred said:


> It seems the words _battery/batterie_ and cognates come from Old French _baterie _(= _fight_).



Of course. A battery (electricity) is a set of cells, just like a battery (military) is a set of guns.


----------



## Hutschi

It changed the meaning a lot. Sometimes a "Batterie" became a set of canons in German. This was used as metaphor for a set of connected electrical cells.* Later it was used for single cells, too.*
Compare to English: "battle".
(overlapped with Frank)


----------



## apmoy70

Frank78 said:


> Of course. A battery (electricity) is a set of cells, just like a battery (military) is a set of guns.


It's still used isn't it? Artillery Battery (Eng.), Artilleriebatterie (Ger.), Batterie (Fr.).
To us, «μπαταρία» is only the electric one.

The military unit is *«πυροβολαρχία»* [pi.ɾo̞.vo̞.lar.ˈçi.a] (fem.) a 1833 construction, a compound: *«πυροβόλον»** [pi.ɾo̞.ˈvo̞.lo̞n] (neut.) --> _artillery cannon, (modern) howitzer_  + MoGr verb *«άρχω»* [ˈar.xo̞] --> _to rule, be in command, start/begin from/with something_ < Classical v. *«ἄρχω» ắrkʰō*.

***A compound: Katharevousa & Classical Gr neuter noun *«πῦρ»* (Classical pronunciation: [pyːr], MoGr pronunciation: [piɾ]) --> _fire_ + Katharevousa & Classical masc. o-grade noun *«βόλος»* (Classical pron: [ˈbo.los], MoGr pron.: [ˈvo̞.lo̞s̠]) --> _throwing_ < Classical v. *«βάλλω» bắllō* --> _to throw, cast, hurl_.


----------



## Yendred

apmoy70 said:


> It's still used isn't it? Artillery Battery (Eng.), Artilleriebatterie (Ger.), Batterie (Fr.).


In French yes, for example "_une batterie de canons_":





Batterie (armement) — Wikipédia


----------



## Welsh_Sion

'battery' can still be a physical assault/attack on another individual in English as in: 'assault and battery'.


----------



## Perseas

apmoy70 said:


> It's still used isn't it? Artillery Battery (Eng.), Artilleriebatterie (Ger.), Batterie (Fr.).
> To us, «μπαταρία» is only the electric one.


*μπαταρία* is also this one:





We also have* μπαταριά* but it's dated now.
[τουρκ. batar(ya) [batá-] _-ιά_ < βεν. bataria
Παράλληλη αναζήτηση


----------



## Awwal12

elroy said:


> German uses "Batterie" for non-rechargeable batteries and "Akku" for rechargeable batteries. Does any other language use different terms for these?


Russian basically does, even though that distinction isn't very consistent.
1. Батарейка (bataréyka, lit. "_little_ battery"): basically a small non-rechargeable battery; I suppose, colloquially it may be used regarding any battery of the shape typical to small non-rechargeable batteries.
2. Аккумулятор (akkumulyátor): any rechargeable battery, from a car battery to an AAA rechargeable battery.
3. Батарея (bataréya): a larger battery, rechargeable or not (cf. the expression аккумуляторная батарея "accumulator battery" = аккумулятор).


----------



## Awwal12

apmoy70 said:


> It's still used isn't it?


For reference, in Russian an artillery battery is also батарея (bataréya).
Plus it means a heating radiator.


----------



## Frank78

Perseas said:


> *μπαταρία* is also this one:
> View attachment 77263
> 
> 
> We also have* μπαταριά* but it's dated now.
> [τουρκ. batar(ya) [batá-] _-ιά_ < βεν. bataria
> Παράλληλη αναζήτηση





That's in German a "Mischbatterie" (mixing battery) but as the name suggests it can only be used for taps which can mix hot and cold water.


----------



## apmoy70

Perseas said:


> *μπαταρία* is also this one:
> View attachment 77263
> 
> 
> We also have* μπαταριά* but it's dated now.
> [τουρκ. batar(ya) [batá-] _-ιά_ < βεν. bataria
> Παράλληλη αναζήτηση


You're right, I completely forgot about the tap!
*«Μπαταριά»* [(ɱ)ba.t̠ar.ˈʝa] (fem.) is the _salvo_ isn't it?


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


Demiurg said:


> These ones (_piles rechargeables_)



in Italian: _batterie ricaricabili._





apmoy70 said:


>


Non rechargeable batteries are equally _pile_ or _batterie _(I wouldn't say _pile_ is dated but, maybe, the elders use more_ pile_ than _batterie_)

From left to right
_pila piatta _(flat)
_torcia _(torch)
_mezza torcia_ (half torch)
_stilo _(style)
_ministilo
no name
no name
transistor
bottone_ (button)
_fiammifero _(match)
_righello _(ruler)
(ok... maybe the last two are OP    )



Yendred said:


>


_Batteria_


Yendred said:


> In French yes, for example "_une batterie de canons_":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batterie (armament) — Wikipédia


_Batteria_


----------



## Abaye

Hebrew:
We use the foreign בטריה "bateria" (colloquially also "bat*a*ria") for any electric battery, chargeable or not, tiny or large.
We use the biblical סוללה "solela" for all meanings specified above: electric, military, etc.


----------



## Yendred

alfaalfa said:


> Non rechargeable batteries are equally _pile_ or _batterie _(I wouldn't say _pile_ is dated but, maybe, the elders use more_ pile_ than _batterie_)


Well, let's give to Caesar what is Caesar's, and remind that the invention of the electric _pila _is Italian 
Pila di Volta - Wikipedia


----------



## alfaalfa

I don't mean to do advertising but the most old and famous Italian battery brand is _* Superpila*_ indeed


----------



## Hutschi

Die Voltasche Säule (Pila di Volta) war eine Batterie, nach beiden Definitionen: mehr als ein Element, nicht wieder aufladbar.

The Voltaic pile (Pila di Volta) was a battery, according to both definitions, more than one element, not rechargeable.
Voltaic pile - Wikipedia

Today the name "battery" is often used for just one element.

Unfortunately  in many languages "pile" was replaced by a derivation of "battery".


----------



## Awwal12

Hutschi said:


> Unfortunately  in many languages "pile" was replaced by a derivation of "battery".


In Russian Voltaic pile is known as вольтов столб (vо́l'tov stolb), i.e. "Volta's pole/pillar". However, more developed galvanic sources of electricity later became known as "elements", "batteries" (< "batteries of elements") and "accumulators" (< "accumulator batteries") as well. The second and the third term became particularly widely used.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Further to my #12 ...

https://i.redd.it/86y2pat809ny.jpg


----------



## elroy

Welsh_Sion said:


> Further to my #12 ...


I would've never gotten it without your reference to #12.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Don't forget the third crim ...


----------



## elroy

Yup, I got that one too.  They were included in my reference to "getting it."


----------



## Henares

In Polish:
- non-rechargeable: “bateria”
- recharcheable: “akumulator” (“akumulatorek“ if small)


----------



## Ansku89

Finnish:
rechargeable: akku
non-rechargeable: paristo


----------



## Sepia

I don't really think that anybody gives a hoot or even knows, what each of the mentioned energy sources should be called. 
Originally I learned that battery/Batterie/batteri only applies when it is several cells in a series - like the 4.5 V thing in 
apmoy70 's post​
Today I only hear everyone call everything a battery or the equivalent in other languages ... 
In Danish I do hear "akkumulator" for the larger ones with acid/distilled water in them, but still "batteri" for the smaller rechargable or one-way ones.


----------



## Hutschi

Sepia said:


> I don't really think that anybody gives a hoot or even knows, what each of the mentioned energy sources should be called.
> Originally I learned that battery/Batterie/batteri only applies when it is several cells in a series - like the 4.5 V thing in
> apmoy70 's post​
> Today I only hear everyone call everything a battery or the equivalent in other languages ...
> In Danish I do hear "akkumulator" for the larger ones with acid/distilled water in them, but still "batteri" for the smaller rechargable or one-way ones.


Unfortunately the result is that many things do not work as wished. It might even be dangerous.


----------



## Sepia

Hutschi said:


> Unfortunately the result is that many things do not work as wished. It might even be dangerous.



!!!r
Probably the words "wiederaufladbar", "rechargable" or "genopladelig" are the most important words to recognize - or especially the absence of these, or else it could really become unpleasant.

...

I also always found it quite funny that one can be taken to court and charged with battery.
However, even if it is not your first offense of the kind you are not being re-charged.


----------



## Hutschi

My wife has problems with reading the descriptions on batteries. They make the letter size as small as possible. It is not possible to read them even with glasses except you have eagle eyes.
 They write many information with the only purpose not to be charged at a court - this is my impression.  
The most important thing - the voltage - is printed very small, too. 
By the way: Almost all text is in English. So my wife thought it was a battery - but it was an akku.
I cannot read the description without special lenses. I can recognize the voltage at AA size - so I see: Akku 1.2 V, battery - 1.5 V. But they are writing a false friend: "battery". 
Note: Some "Akkus" ("Rechargeable batteries) have 1.5 V. But the need special devices to charge them.


----------



## Yendred

Hutschi said:


> Almost all text is in English. So my wife thought it was a battery - but it was an akku.


In France, the law makes it mandatory that all products sold in France have instructions (or composition, for food products) in French.

Products of foreign origin often have an additional sticker in French, that translates instructions or composition in foreign language.


----------



## Sepia

Yendred said:


> In France, the law makes it mandatory that all products sold in France have instructions (or composition, for food products) in French.
> 
> Products of foreign origin often have an additional sticker in French, that translates instructions or composition in foreign language.



Probably does not help much if the translation is the same quality descriptions for small electronic or electric devices from asia normally are - or if it is a retranslation of such a translation into English.
Such a law would be nice if there were also some quality requirements attached to it.


----------



## Trisia

Romanian:
*baterie *(pl baterii) = every type of electric battery ever
*acumulator *= what IKEA obstinately calls its rechargeable batteries. Well, other people, too. Often just referred to as "*baterie reîncărcabilă*"

--
We do take the "cluster/system/ensemble" meaning seriously, though. The word also means, depending on context,

that whole faucet system thing shown in posts above
group of cannons/artillery unit
sets of small, stackable cages for "raising" chickens
drum kit
the ensemble of percussion instruments in an orchestra
an ice bucket together with the drinks it contains (_now obsolete, but in old plays you might find a customer asking the waiter for a battery, which would mean a bottle of wine + sparkling water_)
And of course battery of tests and so on, but these mostly require a modifier of some sort.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Trisia said:


> sets of small, stackable cages for "raising" chickens


This can be called a _Legebatterie _("(egg-)laying battery") and the most likely cruel form of factory farming chicken is called _Batteriehaltung _("battery farming/keeping") in German. The latter term _(Batteriehaltung)_ is quite derogatory nowadays, officially it's some euphemism.


----------

